# Bermuda Cigar Company



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Small 1 man operation in bermuda. He makes several varieties. This is the first of 5 I've had. The Reef, starts of sweet and mild and builds pepper and strength along the way.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Where's the rest of the review.....you got my attention.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Haha! Sorry about that, this isn't the review section so I didn't want to get too reviewy! But here goes... I'm still developing my palette, so this may be painful for you. The first 3rd started off almost like a swisher sweet, but not so overpowering, mild hints of cherry and a touch of vanilla in the background. Somewhere near the start of the 2nd 1/3 it kicked it into high gear, the sweet notes didn't disappear, but they defineately went way into background barely noticeable with the new strong black and white pepper flavors. About halfway to the final third, the pulled back a little, the cherry was gone by this point, the vanilla picked back up a little and I got the impression of tea leaves. I've got nothing on the final third as I was smoking it at work, and I had to leave. $20 a stick, $95 for a sample 5 pack or $375 for a box of 25... So definately super premium price. But an awesome souvineer from a tropical get away. I've had much worse cigars at this price.


----------

